# Posing 3 children?



## 3of11 (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you have any ideas for posing 3 children?  I am about to go do the photo shoot and was just looking for some cute ideas to try out.  Any input is welcome.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## chrisburke (Jun 3, 2008)

i like staggered... I hate it when people make it look symmetrical.... i like the pictures to look natural, as opposed to the typical triangle of heights that people do... but thats just me


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 3, 2008)

Visit flickr and do a search.  You will literally find thousands of ideas.


----------

